# Grand Fiction Challenge People's Vote



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 22, 2019)

All,

Please read the GFC challenge entries *here*, and then cast your vote for the best one!

Contestants are allowed to vote, but not for themselves. 

HJC


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 23, 2019)

I've votwd for my favourite, have you?


----------



## SueC (Feb 23, 2019)

I voted too -


----------



## Arachne (Feb 24, 2019)

Attention all readers!!!! We need you!!!

Roll up and read all the wonderful stories entered into the Grand Fiction Challenge! All we want from you is your highly-valued view. No review necessary, you just have to choose your fave' then click on the poll above, simple as that. The writers have worked really hard putting these together and *your* opinion really matters.  

Click Harper J. Cole's link above to find the stories, and enjoy :read:

Arachne


----------



## SueC (Feb 24, 2019)

Just do it! Do it now!


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 24, 2019)

Reading thru them today


----------



## velo (Feb 24, 2019)

bdcharles said:


> Reading thru them today



Shouldn't you be working on Feb scores?


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 25, 2019)

velo said:


> Shouldn't you be working on Feb scores?



It's all in hand, yeah? Juggling balls, gettin' it done for ya


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 25, 2019)

*today?!

*poll closes _today_?

at 20:30gmt?

_*gets sandwich*
*sits down*
*with notecard*
*note to self: get pen*
*stops rotation of earth*
**invisible* aspects only*
_


----------



## bdcharles (Feb 25, 2019)

Voted. Brilliant entries, in my opinion, the lot of them


----------



## epimetheus (Feb 26, 2019)

Are we allowed to talk about the stories yet?


----------



## velo (Feb 26, 2019)

The first rule of the Grand Fiction Challenge is: you don't talk about...

...oh, different movie, sorry.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm looking to put the scores up about 24 hours from now, so maybe just hold off until then.


----------



## velo (Feb 27, 2019)

Harper J. Cole said:


> I'm looking to put the scores up about 24 hours from now, so maybe just hold off until then.


----------

